# Servicing for gas boiler



## sundreamers (Apr 9, 2014)

we have a gas combi boiler in our apartment in Lagos. We are fairly new owners and would like to find a reliable service gas engineer. So far we have had no luck. Could anyone offer some advice or has anyone had a boiler serviced and can recommend someone. Thank you


----------

